# French screen doors



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Starting with embedded framing squares?*










A set of hard to get screen doors for Anderson exterior french doors. This 'beginning' shows the production of the rails and styles with embedded metal to brace the doors to help with any possible sagging. The unusual thing about it is that as I was going to weld up some flat bar into an L shape, I instead found some $2 framing squares which looked exactly like what I would have made. View the short video of the start of these doors. The video begins after I have cut up and straightened the pine that will be used.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

deceiver said:


> *Starting with embedded framing squares?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea, I just bought a house in VA and have 3 French doors I need to make screens for. Let me know how it turns out I may try one if my wife can hold out until my shop is done.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Starting with embedded framing squares?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find a $2 framing square? Probably not a Starret, huh?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Starting with embedded framing squares?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gfadvm:
A local store called Mardens. They buy up stores that have been in flood damage, bankruptcy, etc. Then sell it at a discount. Same place I bought the 99 cent Bessey clamps in a previous forum topic I did. I cruise the isles once a week for deals and miss-pricing. Some neat things come up sometimes. I have a very nice 48" Stanley Level. One of those kyellow fat max ones, for $4.99 that I found there last year. Right now they've got a huge shelf of 16 and 18 gauge and pin nails of various sizes for a couple bucks a box. I stocked up. You never know what you'll find.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Starting with embedded framing squares?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan,
What an ingenious idea to strengthen the doors. And it was cheap too!
Ellen


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Starting with embedded framing squares?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Wish we had that store here!


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

deceiver said:


> *Starting with embedded framing squares?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan, What's the name of the piano music???


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Starting with embedded framing squares?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rod, I don't think it has a name. I just drop all my picts into imovie and choose music from either itunes or a public domain set of sounds/music in imovie provided by Apple. In his case it's the provided music. The program itself is a cinch to use. I can put this together in a few minutes.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Making the grills*

In the last video, I began making screen doors for a set of exterior french doors. Today I started to make the grils. The owner wanted vertical slats that rose at least 24" as he has a medium sized dog that wil punch the sceen out without them. I've decided that a dog needs to go in and out so I'll put the grills on both sides of the doors.
Cutting the slats, About a dozen per grill was a long tedious task with sanding and all. Below is a short slideshow video with narrated explanation.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Making the grills*
> 
> In the last video, I began making screen doors for a set of exterior french doors. Today I started to make the grils. The owner wanted vertical slats that rose at least 24" as he has a medium sized dog that wil punch the sceen out without them. I've decided that a dog needs to go in and out so I'll put the grills on both sides of the doors.
> Cutting the slats, About a dozen per grill was a long tedious task with sanding and all. Below is a short slideshow video with narrated explanation.


very nice dan, i know they will look great, you are certainly the craftsman on the lake..very nice music as well…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Making the grills*
> 
> In the last video, I began making screen doors for a set of exterior french doors. Today I started to make the grils. The owner wanted vertical slats that rose at least 24" as he has a medium sized dog that wil punch the sceen out without them. I've decided that a dog needs to go in and out so I'll put the grills on both sides of the doors.
> Cutting the slats, About a dozen per grill was a long tedious task with sanding and all. Below is a short slideshow video with narrated explanation.


nice video ,look forward to the next one, like that work bench too.be glad when i get thur with mine had to stop and build some bee hives.need to build some doors to. yours are looking good .u know i almost filled that center well on the bench with a board but was watching you use it to fix your sisters thingamajig to clamp it using the open well i glad i didn,t.have used it a few times just got to install the center pipes and it will be done .


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *Making the grills*
> 
> In the last video, I began making screen doors for a set of exterior french doors. Today I started to make the grils. The owner wanted vertical slats that rose at least 24" as he has a medium sized dog that wil punch the sceen out without them. I've decided that a dog needs to go in and out so I'll put the grills on both sides of the doors.
> Cutting the slats, About a dozen per grill was a long tedious task with sanding and all. Below is a short slideshow video with narrated explanation.


I've removed the boards and used the centerwell many many times. When making furniture, sometimes a vice that can open 6 feet is just plain handy.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*Mounting grills and door reinforcement*










This third installment includes a short narrated slideshow of the mounting of the grills made in the last installment and the continued reinforcement of the door. If you remember, I'm making a set of screen doors for set of Anderson french exterior doors.

Anyone have any recommendations on a good outside finish for pine? I'm thinking spar or marine varnish.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *Mounting grills and door reinforcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great …making progress Dan, good idea in tapping the screws into your flat bar..look forward to the next video…grizz


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Mounting grills and door reinforcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Dan,like the music seems calm,nice video look forward to the next,as said i just happen to have installed french door on my shop a pair i found that some one threw away left them on the side of a dumpster so that that a person could see them i did and stopped and loaded on my truck .not sure what kind they are but look like Anderson. being new and never installed a door i paid a man to install them he got half way thur and didn't come back luckily i had only paid him half and the other was going to be paid at the completion.i had to finish it and found hanging a door it a lot harder than i thought but got it done.ill be adding some screen door to it so thanks for the time you put in the video.even got a dog like the added feature .got to get one of those plug cutters have seen them but thought it was more complicated seem pretty straight forward thanks Dan great post


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *Mounting grills and door reinforcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool vid - thanks


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

*The handles and plugging some holes*










This short narrated slideshow shows the making and installation of the handles and covering the pocket hole indents.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

deceiver said:


> *The handles and plugging some holes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good dan, im enjoying this door project, i would have liked the bed done with a blog like this, my plan had to change and im not going to be doing what i thought i was, so its back to the drawing board for me…but keep at it,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *The handles and plugging some holes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got to check my setting it fades out at 1:30 might be on my end looks good what i got to see.cant get it to .you may should have been a woodshop teacher instead of a science teacher.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

deceiver said:


> *The handles and plugging some holes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice short video. keep up the good work. it'll keep you out of the cold weather
are you going to use brass mesh screen or the fiberglass cloth?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

deceiver said:


> *The handles and plugging some holes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed: Nothing wrong. Just a series of short vids on this whole build. It does fade out at about 1:30.

Ddude: Brass? didn't know they had the stuff. Probably the cloth mesh though. At HD they sell the rail/corner kits and all hardware to make them yourself. I'll just make them to fit these doors.

Grizz: thanks, this is my first door project. I'm doing these short vids and posting them simply because as I tackle a new thing I like to keep it in perspective. I also find people who sometimes look at what I've done and give me hints regarding it.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

deceiver said:


> *The handles and plugging some holes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very sharp work on it… cool


----------

